# cKc SHOP PAST & PRESENT



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

for those who like sucess stories, here is where i started my dream, in an 8'x 10' shed in my homies backyard. :biggrin: 

imagestation pics disappeared :dunno: 



Last edited by KurupT at Feb 8 2004, 08:44 PM


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

and here is our final resting spot the new 12,000 sq ft shop with paint booth that we are moving into as we speak! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
front








side









the piks left the building  



Last edited by KurupT at Feb 8 2004, 08:45 PM


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

DAMN, love to see that, congrats, glad your coming up doing something u like :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

much props on a well developed company


----------



## UCYI3WL (Dec 13, 2001)

Keep on keepin on...Thats a nice come up right there  :thumbsup:


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

damn very nice come up


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

NICE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

wonder how many of them sheds you could fit in that new shop??


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

loooooking gooood !!!!!


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

thanks fellas :biggrin: it hasent hit me yet its been so krazy lately!


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

:thumbsup: great job u deserve it.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KurupT_@Jan 28 2004, 07:30 PM
> *thanks fellas :biggrin: it hasent hit me yet its been so krazy lately!*


 HEY ERIC! Man you doing it keep your head up and remember as long as your busy its the greatest thing ever!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats on your success homie


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thats tight E........can you give me a Job??? :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 29 2004, 08:52 PM
> *Thats tight E........can you give me a Job??? :biggrin:*


 thad be cool eh?


----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## 2919 (Aug 25, 2003)

very nice. ending up BIG.


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice man,,,,,sounds bout like me,,,only i havent ''came up'' yet...lol...im still at my house doin tha damn thang  very good lookin shop/bisness tho  much props :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

much props. it goes to shop if you put your heart into something you can have the things you want. unlike a lot of the people who expect a "free" ride in this world. but once again much props and i hope you much future success with your shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lownissan_@Feb 1 2004, 12:54 PM
> *much props. it goes to shop if you put your heart into something you can have the things you want. unlike a lot of the people who expect a "free" ride in this world. but once again much props and i hope you much future success with your shop. :thumbsup:*


 YOU ARE 100% right! :biggrin:


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

thanx 4 the props guyz it helps keep the sanity level high!!! :biggrin:


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

Wow... glad to see how you were able to move on up! Congrats and keep up the awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## bolle (Jul 6, 2002)

wow your shop keeps getting bigger dont you wish you could say the same thing about you penis? the shops cool to bad you arent you loser! :thumbsup:


----------

